# Dell To Manufacture Laptops In India



## CadCrazy (Apr 22, 2008)

Dell today dedicated its computer factory at Sriperumbudur to the people and announced expansion of its manufacturing capacity in India, to commence production of laptop computers built for Indian customers, besides the current manufacture of desktops.

Dell has introduced an easy-to-use, efficient and affordable laptop computer, the Dell 500, a product designed especially for customers in emerging countries such as India and China. Developed with the aim of delivering affordable mobility to SMEs, education and the public sector, the Dell 500 laptop computer is said to offer enhanced mobile computing in configurations starting at Rs 24,500.

The Dell 500 offers the choice of pre-loaded Microsoft Windows XP Home or Ubuntu Linux full application suite, onsite next-business-day warranty in about 600+ cities and features such as a 8-in-1 card reader and direct multi media playback buttons. The Dell 500 laptop offers easy connectivity and enhanced mobility with a host of wireless access options.

Speaking at the dedication event, chief minister Karunanidhi congratulated Dell and the people of the state of Tamil Nadu. “Our state is quickly emerging as a manufacturing powerhouse, and I am pleased to see the rapid growth and expansion by companies such as Dell. The quality of our people, supported by our fast-improving infrastructure will help us sustain industrialisation growth and bring prosperity to our state.”

“India is the fastest growing market for Dell worldwide and laptops have emerged as the fastest growing form factor. In fact, Dell has decided to focus on laptops worldwide as a strategic growth priority, and the start of laptop production in India is an important part of our plans,” said Paul-Henri Ferrand, president, Dell APACS.

“Manufacturing the range of laptop computers in India will enable us to deliver even greater value and a superior experience to our customers, offering us competitive advantages in terms of speed delivery and cycle time. This is a vital next step in our strategy for leading growth and success in India,” said Rajan Anandan, vice president and GM, Dell India.

Speaking at the occasion, Simon Wong, Vice President Asia Operations for Dell said, “The India manufacturing facility has ramped up very quickly to achieve several significant milestones within our first year of operations itself. The portfolio of our products being manufactured here now includes the entire range of laptops – from the premium XPS models to the entry-level Dell 500, as well as all platforms of desktops.”

Source


----------



## debsuvra (Apr 23, 2008)

Then we should expect a drop of price on Dell Laptops soon. Good news


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 23, 2008)

cool 

nvidia, intel *nudge* *nudge* 

_


----------



## techtronic (Apr 24, 2008)

Amazing piece of info


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 24, 2008)

I dont think there will be steep price drop...i an really concerned now about the quality...! Take for example coke and pepsi...they differ great from india and other countries..coke india even pack non veg items in their bottle!  

Leave it...when will it start fully operational...g was planning to get a dell lap...so if there is a few k price drop that will be nice, ...


----------



## INS-ANI (Apr 24, 2008)

Mine dell is already made in india, as was written on the rear of laptop.it was delvrd on 16th feb.
as the salesperson informed,they already have a assembling plant or manufacturing plant in kanchepuram.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 24, 2008)

kanchepuram?


----------



## Pat (Apr 24, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> I dont think there will be steep price drop...i an really concerned now about the quality...! Take for example coke and pepsi...they differ great from india and other countries..coke india even pack non veg items in their bottle!
> 
> Leave it...when will it start fully operational...g was planning to get a dell lap...so if there is a few k price drop that will be nice, ...



Non veg stuff in a coke


----------



## din (Apr 24, 2008)

INS-ANI said:


> Mine dell is already made in india, as was written on the rear of laptop.



Consider yourself as very lucky ! No, not making fun of you, but seriously, it is too hard to find a product these days which does not have the "Made in China" label.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 24, 2008)

^^
Yes, seriously
I Have a Thinkpad R61i, which has the best built quality i have ever seen.
but its "Made in China".

Even all the Kingston Flash Drive we use daily are made in china

So China also makes some high quality stuff apart from use & throw items.

@naveen_reloaded
I don't agree with you. Sometimes Manufactures are forced to comprise on Quality becuase of cost cutting.
As the avg American Per capita Income is  Many folds more than that of a Avg Indian Where, Avg income is calculated by PPP method.
 If you have some facts on which you posted above comment.
Please Post them


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 24, 2008)

praka123 said:


> kanchepuram?


The location of the plant is Sriperumbudur (40 Kms from Chennai). It's in Kanchepuram Dist. Chennai metro dt. is the smallest in TN. 


Anyway great news for us. The lappies will cost 5-10% cheaper. 



din said:


> Consider yourself as very lucky ! No, not making fun of you, but seriously, it is too hard to find a product these days which does not have the "Made in China" label.


This is what I saw in the Harward Business Review, April. 

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3225/2438501662_7b01626518.jpg


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 24, 2008)

About that non veg think...bugs in bottle...

And for the quality part...what is that you dont agree...g dont get you ... 
How many times have seen the same quality ar with other countries of a same product?

Eventually if quality reduction wont be that much visible to us....take for example the nokia india...

And for that kancheepuram stuff...dell company is not in sriperambadur, its near to kan..,
Nokia is only near sriperam...


----------

